# Deleted code



## dgarri (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone know the replacement code for 75724? Just trying to get a jump on the code changes and would appreciate it if anyone can help on this one.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 15, 2011)

There are 4 new renal angiogram codes for 2012, and they include all work of the angiogram - catheterization, injections, imaging, S & I, post processing, pressure measurements, etc.  They also include any accessory renal arteries, so no additional codes for those anymore.
36251 and 36253 are unilateral - (1st order selective - 36251; 2nd order or higher - 36253)
36252 and 36254 are bilateral. 
It's important to note that 36253 and 36254 are one or more branches. 
ACR has published an article discussing these and other new radiology codes.  http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics...ce/archives/SeptOct2011/2012-Code-Update.aspx


----------



## dgarri (Nov 15, 2011)

Donna,

Thanks so much for such valuable information


----------



## rmalik (Dec 15, 2011)

*Coding Changes 2012*

Can somebody give me the compiled list of CPT changes for 2012


----------



## astacy (Jan 8, 2021)

Does anyone know the code to use that will replace 19366 ?


----------



## Nreed (Jan 8, 2021)

At the CPT symposium they stated that 19366 has been deleted and no code reference has been provided as this procedure is obsolete.  Unless you have documentation specifically to direct you to other reconstruction codes such as with a latissimus dorsi flap etc, you would now use the unlisted code.


----------

